# Kneeling Chair



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

If anyone has ever built one of these and has plans for it I'd love to have them.

http://www.comfortstoredirect.com/storeproduct395.aspx

David


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

Try here: http://www.thewoodcrafter.net/proj/p95.php


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet thanks. I actually saw this when I was looking for pictures but because I was just looking for pictures I didnt realize that these were plans.


----------



## scats (Jul 10, 2010)

*kneeling chair plans*

Hi I saw these plans also but found them difficult to follow. Are they in metric and how do you convert measurements?
If you used them with success can you please post a pic and tell me how you determined the sizes on each piece? Also, I don't think there is a listing for the size of the bottom horizontal braces on the floor or am I missing something?
thanks

Can you reply to my address also [email protected]
scats:blink:


----------

